# This Is Why I Don'T Fly



## FastTrax (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Sep 5, 2020)

If big passenger jets like that can be blown around, I can imagine what happens to a small 4-passenger plane.
The last time I flew was 27 years ago.  Coming back from a cousin's wedding in Youngstown, OH, I was in the restroom & everything started violently shaking like a big quake.  I had to hold on to the sink.  I didn't know what "Turbulence" was.  I remember thinking, "Damn...I haven't made out a will yet."


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

There are several videos of these types of landings on YouTube. This is mainly caused by crosswinds, which can be dangerous. If the winds get above 45 mph (not knots), by policy, we were supposed to divert. It takes a very experienced pilot to put the plane on the runway while experiencing these winds.


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

I once flew down to Miami just as Hurricane Andrew was approaching the Florida coastline. Air Traffic Control told us that the airport would be closing in one hour and according to our computer, we were about one hour and fifteen minutes out. Winds were already at 35 knots, or 40 mph. So we speeded up and made the runway right as they closed the airport at about 9 p.m. We were lucky not to have any traffic in front of us.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 6, 2020)

I never really knew much about aviation until I saw the ARTCC scene in "Close Encounters". I never even knew planes had radios. Now that I am retired I am heavy into aviation communications monitoring. I track planes through "FlightAware" and listen to MCO tower, departure and arrival live streams via LiveATC. Still won't go anywhere near an airport though.

www.flightaware.com

www.liveatc.net


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I never really knew much about aviation until I saw the ARTCC scene in "Close Encounters". I never even knew planes had radios. Now that I am retired I am heavy into aviation communications monitoring. I track planes through "FlightAware" and listen to MCO tower, departure and arrival live streams via LiveATC. Still won't go anywhere near an airport though.


FlightAware is probably the number one tracking software for flying enthusiasts. I know a lot of people like to listen to live communications between the tower and planes, as well. United, the airline that I flew for, offers all passengers to listen to live communications between their plane and the tower while flying by plugging in their headset and tuning into channel 9. It helps to alleviate the boredom.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 6, 2020)

oldman said:


> I once flew down to Miami just as Hurricane Andrew was approaching the Florida coastline. Air Traffic Control told us that the airport would be closing in one hour and according to our computer, we were about one hour and fifteen minutes out. Winds were already at 35 knots, or 40 mph. So we speeded up and made the runway right as they closed the airport at about 9 p.m. We were lucky not to have any traffic in front of us.



I watch and listen to Miami International Airport quite often via this really cool site.

www.miamiairportcam.com

Crosswinds, microburst, engine falling off, rude flight attendant, doesn't matter. I'd need this as soon as the plane started taxiing.



urp..........


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 6, 2020)

FastTrax said:


>


I'm not sure I'll ever fly again, but experiencing a landing such as the one in the video, and I can honestly tell you, my flying days would be over.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm not sure I'll ever fly again, but experiencing a landing such as the one in the video, and I can honestly tell you, my flying days would be over.



LOLOLOL, I heard that, ha ha ha, lol.


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I watch and listen to Miami International Airport quite often via this really cool site.
> 
> www.miamiairportcam.com
> 
> ...


If you ever fly again, you may want to try Scopolomine patches. I’m not sure of the spelling and they are only available by a script from your doctor, but people do swear by them.

Microbursts push the plane down. All planes have Microburst Detectors onboard now. No fear.


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm not sure I'll ever fly again, but experiencing a landing such as the one in the video, and I can honestly tell you, my flying days would be over.


These are isolated incidents. Pilots practice landing in these situations while in a simulator.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 6, 2020)

The last time I was flying, the wind shifted as I was touching down, and blew me off the runway. That was exciting.!


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

There hasn’t been a fatal airline crash in the U.S. since 2009 in Buffalo. Now, feel better? This crash was mainly because the pilots were fatigued from flying all day. There are new FAA regulations in place now to prevent this from happening.


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

bowmore said:


> The last time I was flying, the wind shifted as I was touching down, and blew me off the runway. That was exciting.!


What size plane?


----------



## bowmore (Sep 6, 2020)

Cessna 172


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

You have heard the old saying, “The most dangerous part of the flight is the drive to the airport.” I liked the saying, “Any landing you walk away from is a good one.” Or, “Let’s kick the tires and light the fires.”


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Cessna 172


When I started flying at school, my first plane was a Cessna 150. I didn’t realize that my instructor would have me at the controls my first time in the air. Talk about shaking.


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Cessna 172


Do you own your own plane?


----------



## bowmore (Sep 6, 2020)

No, I rent. I ran the numbers some time ago, and it was a wash, This way I do not have to worry about maintenance, etc.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 6, 2020)

never been on a plane. got no plans to get on one.


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

bowmore said:


> No, I rent. I ran the numbers some time ago, and it was a wash, This way I do not have to worry about maintenance, etc.


This is why I never bought my own plane. The rent for storage alone was way more than I was willing to pay. I had thought about buying a home out in the country with some land with it and then built a blacktop runway. But my wife put a stopper to that idea.

The airport near us does store planes, but I wanted inside storage, which ran the cost up quite a bit.


----------



## oldman (Sep 6, 2020)

macgeek said:


> never been on a plane. got no plans to get on one.


OMG! You haven’t lived until you have flown at least once. If fear is holding you back, your doctor can give you a relaxant to calm your nerves. Once you have flown, you’ll want to do it again. The airport experience is the worse part of the flight.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 6, 2020)

oldman said:


> There hasn’t been a fatal airline crash in the U.S. since 2009 in Buffalo. Now, feel better? This crash was mainly because the pilots were fatigued from flying all day. There are new FAA regulations in place now to prevent this from happening.


A friend of mine's daughter was on that plane.  She was meeting her hockey team, but never made it.  We were stunned to say the least.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 6, 2020)

oldman said:


> This is why I never bought my own plane. The rent for storage alone was way more than I was willing to pay. I had thought about buying a home out in the country with some land with it and then built a blacktop runway. But my wife put a stopper to that idea.
> 
> The airport near us does store planes, but I wanted inside storage, which ran the cost up quite a bit.



www.livingwithyourplane.com

www.airparkmap.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airpark

www.aerotime.aero/aerotime.extra/22859-john-travoltas-house








www.airnav.com/airport/17FL


----------



## oldman (Sep 9, 2020)

Travolta is one lucky man.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 9, 2020)

Rich too. To think it all started with "Welcome Back Kotter". Who'd a thunk.


----------

